# Exotic speakers too good to be true ?? Nirvana ?



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.nirvanaspeakers.com/nirvana.html

they claim to be the best speaker you will ever listen to. and the 6.5'' drivers are only $98 a pair 8O 

They are all full range requiring NO crossover....

these would be INCREDIBLY simple to build...

anyone heard them ? heard of them ??

what do you guys think ??


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

Does sound too good to be true, but until someone actually listens and reviews it's rather pointless don't you think?


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.commonsenseaudio.com/

They have specs for the speakers there. sounds too good to be true but I'm always open to the possibility of the unexpected.
Looks like they also have links to reviews as well. Haven't read them yet though.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Not to be a nay sayer but they look like your typical wizzer cone piece of ****


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so who's gonna be the one to pony up and try these? i know fostex drivers can do what these are promising to do only they require a t-line or full fledged horn to do so thanks to having no xmax.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

BTA said:


> Not to be a nay sayer but they look like your typical wizzer cone piece of ****


LOL!!! 

See post...

http://htguide.com/forum/showpost.php4?p=388975&postcount=3


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

BTA said:


> Not to be a nay sayer but they look like your typical wizzer cone piece of ****


x2, don't look very good to me


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

BTA said:


> Not to be a nay sayer but they look like your typical wizzer cone piece of ****


I have heard some very good sounding "wizzer cone piece of ****" speakers.

Typically in a 2-channel home audio setup requiring high efficiency (tube amps).

That said, I wonder how well the cones would hold up against the harsh environment of most mobile set-ups.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I have never heard some good full range drivers. The company looks like it has a well credible background. I would definitely try these eventually. The price is reasonable.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah, i don't think you can throw these into a car door and have high expectations. But in the right enclosure they prob. sound nice.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The 10s and 12s are highly praised in the HE home world. I didn't realize they were that cheap.


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

You guys have to realize that dual-cone speakers are not all the same. These speakers are used in high-end full-range cabinets. Many assembled set can go for upwards of $10,000 and more. 

Case in point: http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=177&products_id=8321


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Interesting- they are out of Chesterfield. That's less than a 1/2 hour from me.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Dmack said:


> You guys have to realize that dual-cone speakers are not all the same. These speakers are used in high-end full-range cabinets. Many assembled set can go for upwards of $10,000 and more.
> 
> Case in point: http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=177&products_id=8321


Which probably has more to do with outragous markup, the cabinet and any crossover than the speaker with a manufacturer cost of $15.

I cant think of how there could possible even be CLOSE to half of the 900$ worth of crap in that driver.

*flame suit ready as I bow out of thread* :lol:


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

bumpnzx3 said:


> Interesting- they are out of Chesterfield. That's less than a 1/2 hour from me.


awesome ! 

I think I'm not the only one who would urge you to take a trip down there and listen to some of them for us 

let us know what you think !


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

ACRucrazy said:


> Which probably has more to do with outragous markup, the cabinet and any crossover than the speaker with a manufacturer cost of $15.
> 
> I cant think of how there could possible even be CLOSE to half of the 900$ worth of crap in that driver.
> 
> *flame suit ready as I bow out of thread* :lol:


No flaming. I think your post pretty well illustrates your knowledge on high-end single driver systems. 

On a side note, these speakers would not be appropriate for an auto-sound environment. These are dependent on proper enclosures, proper positioning in the sound field, and proper speaker placement. Of these you might get one of these but never all of them. They are also usually powered by by high quality, low wattage such as that from audiophile tube amps.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Dmack said:


> No flaming. I think your post pretty well illustrates your knowledge on high-end single driver systems.


So are you stating all singular setups dont use a filter of any kind?


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

ACRucrazy said:


> So are you stating all singular setups dont use a filter of any kind?


Of course not. I can't even see where that could be extrapolated from my post. I am stating that it is unwise to assume that a speaker capable of producing usable response from 30-20Khz is constructed of “crap.” The highly touted Legatia L3 is only good from 250-10K. I just think you are undervaluing the worth of a driver capable of this versatility.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Dmack said:


> Of course not. I can't even see where that could be extrapolated from my post.


No, I was asking a question because I wasnt sure how to take your reply. I didnt know if you meant that they dont use filters/crossover or what. I was just a little confused, thats all.
Text on a screen sometimes has a hard time implying intent. 

All good in this corner


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

ACRucrazy said:


> No, I was asking a question because I wasnt sure how to take your reply. I didnt know if you meant that they dont use filters/crossover or what. I was just a little confused, thats all.
> Text on a screen sometimes has a hard time implying intent.
> 
> All good in this corner


For the most part, these do not use filters at all. If you look at the Klien Horns posted above, those are played full-range under lower wattage. This way, every nuance of the music is reproduced and heard. Some horn designes are not well suited for the highest frequencies in the specturm, so one may choose to run a super tweeter. In this case, a filter would be used for that.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Dmack said:


> For the most part, these do not use filters at all. If you look at the Klien Horns posted above, those are played full-range under lower wattage. This way, every nuance of the music is reproduced and heard. Some horn designes are not well suited for the highest frequencies in the specturm, so one may choose to run a super tweeter. In this case, a filter would be used for that.


Agreed, lower wattage would be the key phrase there I believe. But I fully understand that no filter would be "key" in "true" music reproduction. But again, lower wattage and volume would have to be a factor for it to work I would think.

Single speaker setups are my weakpoint. However justifying the cost of a $900+ speaker made out of same materials as many other speakers out there is a hard swallow for me. I Just dont buy it. And I am not going to doubt its abilitys (given the proper placement/enclosure/amplifiction etc) I see the benifit, one speaker vs several, no filters vs spendy crossover network, lower power "cheaper" amp then high power solid state amp. etc etc.

Just sayin.


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

ACRucrazy said:


> Agreed, lower wattage would be the key phrase there I believe. But I fully understand that no filter would be "key" in "true" music reproduction. But again, lower wattage and volume would have to be a factor for it to work I would think.
> 
> Single speaker setups are my weakpoint. However justifying the cost of a $900+ speaker made out of same materials as many other speakers out there is a hard swallow for me. I Just dont buy it. And I am not going to doubt its abilitys (given the proper placement/enclosure/amplifiction etc) I see the benifit, one speaker vs several, no filters vs spendy crossover network, lower power "cheaper" amp then high power solid state amp. etc etc.
> 
> Just sayin.


And I completely appreciate your position and where you are coming from. The point I am trying to get across is that, especially when evaluating a speaker made by such a widely respected manufacturer as Seas, you have to assume that they would not be as highly-respected if they were in the business of ripping people off. There are several companies that produce raw drivers that dwarf these by comparison. 

There is much more that goes into the construction of a driver than the sum of its parts. Very few people will purchase these speakers as compared to their narrow-band counterparts. Inversely, the amount of research that goes into these drivers far exceeds others. This being the case, if a company wants to fill participate in this sparse consumer niche, they must establish a market price that meets these market factors.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

^ are you refering to the nirvana speakers ?? 

I wonder if the 6.5'' would sound any good in my doors...
I'm assuming it would completely lack bass responce.

But this does make me curious to try a pair of these out in my Home theater...


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

On the internet, the concept exists that inexpensive is a virtue. This works because there is a perception that anything bought online must represent the best value. This is because many consumers that purchase online only have had some type of poor experience with a local shop or two, and think that no matter what the asking price is for an internet-direct product, it must be a good deal.



ACRucrazy said:


> Which probably has more to do with outragous markup, the cabinet and any crossover than the speaker with a manufacturer cost of $15.
> 
> I cant think of how there could possible even be CLOSE to half of the 900$ worth of crap in that driver.
> 
> *flame suit ready as I bow out of thread* :lol:


It's no problem. Many people associate price with time and materials vs expertise. The old "$1 in parts, $999 'cause I know how to make it awesome" kind of thing.

My thought is if you need that proboscis attached to that driver, clearly the driver is lacking.

Objectively, this is a wizzer cone POS. Subjectively, who cares.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

optimaly I assume this drive would sound ok in the nice transmission line floor standing speaker pointing right at your head shooting from eye level...

In reality my car is nothing like this...

I guess I'll move on to my next idea...

still looking for a simple front stage settup...that doesn't sound half bad


----------



## camojoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this thread LOL! Anyway,I bought a pair of these Nirvana 6.5's about 3 or 4 years ago after stumbling onto their website.Tried researching them on the web at other DIY/full range forums before taking the plunge.No info was available since these drivers were new to the market.I figured what the hell,and ordered a set.

I have been using the Nirvana in a Parts Express cabinet for my PC speaker ever since (only one speaker,it's a long story ).It's powered by a Sonic T Amp and it sounds great to my ears.

This driver gets crazy loud off the T Amp as it is 98D IIRC and the bass response is very surprising.This is the only speaker I've listened to that I could hear "the singers lips part" stuff you always read about.Does that make sense??The high end is also a weakness as the driver seems to be a bit "shouty" especially with women vocals.Earlier posters are correct about these being an on-axis speaker.The have to be at ear level and pointed perfectly to hit the sweet spot.

I suck at reviews but I figured I would try and give some info on these since no one else has a set.In summary,these full rangers are very detailed maybe even a little harsh to some.Then again,most full range drivers suffer from this. I would say these types of drivers just sound "different" than speakers we are used to,not in a bad way,just different.I enjoy the fact that at first glance,this driver does look like a POS.But all that sound coming from a single source is rewarding to me in some way.:blush: I can post some pics later if anyone is interested.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

^ wow awesome... so its not as bad I was originaly was thinking...

Seems it might be a decent computer or reference speaker for home...but probably not the best idea for the car.


----------

